# beim Kompilieren änderungen vornehmen



## thomet (29. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ant script was mir eine rcp anwendung kompiliert.

nun wollte ich wissen ob es möglich ist, den kompiler irgendwie informationen zu übergeben,
dass er wenn er zb im quellcode eine instanze der klasse rcp.imagetool.imageloader findet,
diese automatisch mit einer von mir übergebenen klasse austauscht (zb rcp.imagetool.imageloader2) ..???
also quasi beim kopilieren den quellcode anpasst..

klingt jetzt nen bissel komisch aber ich brauch sowas.. wenns sowas nicht gibt muß ich halt vor dem
kompilieren erst die ganzen quelldatein durchsuchen und das alles ersetzten.. das wollt ich mir gern
sparen .. 

mfg thomas


----------



## Wildcard (29. Sep 2008)

Nein, sowas gibt es nicht. Kannst du mal deinen Use-Case beschreiben, vielleicht ist es auch gar nicht nötig.


----------



## thomet (29. Sep 2008)

Also...

ich will ja ne RCP anwendung automatisiert obfuscaten.. dies soll dann aber auch mehrere plugins unterstüzen...

nun hab ich eine liste wo steht welche plugins schon obfuscatet wurden.. jetzt will ich alle plugins die auf ein obfuscatetes plugin zugreifen anpassen (muß ich ja logischerweise) ...
jetzt wollte ich halt schauen das ich es mir sparen kann alle klassen einzulesen und nach verweißen zu andern plugins zu suchen  bzw das dann zu ändern. hatte mir erhofft das es da ne bessere möglichkeit gibt


----------



## thomet (29. Sep 2008)

ODER eine andere idee.... 
kenne micht damit zwar leider noch net so gut aus.. aber vieleicht weiß jemand von euch da gut bescheid.
kann ich nicht irgendwie die Eclipse JDT nutzen.
Ich kann ja aus der MANIFEST ausleden ob das plugin abhängigkeiten zu einem andern plugin hat.
ist es nun irgendwie möglich mit den JDT (oder was anderen) zu sagen gibt mir alle klassen aus die das externe plugin nutzen.. somit könnt ich ne liste machenmit klassen die ich abändern muß.

mfg thomet


----------



## Wildcard (29. Sep 2008)

Davon halte ich persöhnlich zwar wenig, aber bitte:
http://rcpquickstart.com/2007/06/22/obfuscating-an-rcp-application/


----------



## thomet (30. Sep 2008)

ich weiß auf den artikel wurde ich schon 1000mal verlink.. nur entspricht das dort beschriebene meinen anforderungen nicht, darum kümmer ich mich um meinen eigene sache...

aber trozdem danke...


----------

